# Suche Wolkeneffekt / Tutorial



## CandyMan (31. März 2004)

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich nach einen Tutorial mit dem es mir möglich ist Wolken zu erstellen.

Ich habe bereits versucht mit einem Nebeleffekt (etwas abgewandelt) einen Wolkeneffekt zu erziehlen, jedoch ist das Ergebnis nicht allzu positiv.

Die entstehenden Muster sind zu Warlos und zu Flächig verteilt und das nutzt mir leider nichts.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich schöne Wolken erstellen kann bzw. weiss jemand ein gutest Tut zu dem Thema ?

hier im Anhang mein Versucht der nicht allzugut ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Hilfestellungen


----------



## Consti (31. März 2004)

Na ein Tut hab ich schon mal gesehen - aber ich versuchs mal eben zu beschreiben.

Wähle Weiss als Hintergrund, ein Helles Blau als Vordergrund farbe. Erstelle ein neues Bild und Wähle Filer>Rendering>Wolken

So, nun hast du schon mal die Grundstrukuter. 
Nun solltest du per Edit>Transform>Skew perspektivisch so verziehen, dass es wie ein Himmel aussieht - dann noch in das Bild, was du verändern willst einsetzen und Fertig ists!

Hofe, dass ich dir hlefen konnte - wenn ich noch was finde, poste ichs noch!


----------



## sheaven (31. März 2004)

Hi,

hier ein Wolken Tut
http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/wolken.htm 

Hoffe es ist das was du suchst.


----------



## CandyMan (31. März 2004)

vorab schonmal herzlichen Dank für die beiden Vorschläge jedoch ist beides nicht das was ich suche.

@ Consti: diesen Effekt habe ich bereits benutzt, hat aber nicht den gewünschten effekt.

@ sheaven: das Tut ist ganz nett, hilf mir aber leider nicht weiter.

Ich versuche mal näher zu erläutern was ich möchte:

1. es soll ein Wallpaper werden, Nachts, mit Mond und ein Paar einzelne Wolken die den Moden streifen / bedecken 

2. es sollen Wolken sein die ich einzeln erstellen kann, kein flächiges Bild.

3. Die Wolken sollten dadurch das sie einzeln als selbstständige Ebene erstellt werden, besser anpassbar werden, sprich (ineinanderkopieren, negativ mulitiplizieren) und dergleichen.

Mein Wunsch ist vielleicht etwas aufwendig, aber meiner Meinung nach bringt das den gewünschten Effekt besser zur geltung 

Hoffe das nun doch noch Tips kommen, auch wenns langsam Kompliziert wird 

Als hinweis: ich benutzte Ps 7 in deutscher Version !

Danke


----------



## Consti (31. März 2004)

http://webmaster.lycos.de/topics/graphic/photoshop/photoshop-workshop13/2/

Sag das doch 
Hab das Problem schon bei meinem 1. Versuch gegooglet und da hab ich das da oben gefunden - ich glaube das entspircht so ziemlich deinen Vorstellungen!
HOffe ich jedenfalsl


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

http://www.n-sane.net/tutorials/fluffy_realistic_clouds/index.php

Da gibts auch ein schönes Tutorial darüber. Stelle die Wolken einfach mit dem Lasso frei und dann kannst Du diese dann in Dein zu bearbeitendes Bild einfügen und modfizieren (Lichtpunkte, dunkler machen etc.)

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## CandyMan (1. April 2004)

ok, das sind zwar noch keine einzelnen Wolken aber besser als alles was ich bis jetzt hatte 

Werde es mal versuchen, vielen Dank euch 2en


----------

